# infinitivo pessoal



## irisava

Boa tarde. Na seguinte frase nâo sei si é possível usar o infinitivo pessoal (o sujeito são eles). É uma frase longa, há uma virgula antes de o objetivo:

1) ...o objetivo é o mesmo: procurar um futuro melhor.
2) ...o objetivo é o mesmo: procurarem um futuro melhor.

Qual está bem? Muito obrigada


----------



## leitora

Eu escreveria como no exemplo 1 para concordar com "objetivo".


----------



## anaczz

O ideal era ver a frase toda para avaliar se há sempre o mesmo sujeito, se é possível haver ambiguidade; _a priori_, não deve ser necessária a flexão do infinitivo (mas não é por concordar com objetivo, pois esse não é o sujeito da oração) e fica mais elegante sem a flexão.


----------



## Gamen

Não sou nativo, mas acho que para que fique bom a flexão do infinitivo plural, a frase deveria ser:
 ...o objetivo (deles) é o mesmo: procurarem um futuro melhor.

E' preciso nomear o sujeito plural ou aludir a ele para que possa se justificar a terminação -em do infinitivo pessoal.
O que acham os nativos do português?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Não sou nativo, mas acho que para que fique bom a flexão do infinitivo plural, a frase deveria ser:
> ...o objetivo (deles) é o mesmo: procurarem um futuro melhor.
> 
> E' preciso nomear o sujeito plural ou aludir a ele para que possa se justificar a terminação -em do infinitivo pessoal.
> O que acham os nativos do português?


Eu uso em situações similares o verbo no infinitivo, sem flexioná-lo, como a Ana indicou.


----------



## uchi.m

Gamen said:


> Não sou nativo, mas acho que para que fique bom a flexão do infinitivo plural, a frase deveria ser:
> ...o objetivo (deles) é o mesmo: procurarem um futuro melhor.
> 
> E' preciso nomear o sujeito plural ou aludir a ele para que possa se justificar a terminação -em do infinitivo pessoal.
> O que acham os nativos do português?


É melhor ver a frase toda, para ter uma ideia melhor.


----------



## irisava

Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas! A frase toda (e a anterior para que possam compreender o contexto):

"É a nova emigração, jóvens bem preparados que partem para a Europa e para a América. Como os seus avós, como aqueles imigrantes que chegaram a Espanha não há tanto tempo, o objetivo é o mesmo: *procurarem *um futuro melhor".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Use "procurar"...


----------



## Carfer

Eu também usaria '_procurar_' (e, sobretudo, é o que aconselho a um estrangeiro que não esteja à vontade com as subtilezas do português) mas não acho que '_procurarem'_ não seja aceitável. No fim de contas, é o mesmo que dizer: _'o objectivo é eles (emigrantes) procurarem um futuro melhor'_


----------



## anaczz

irisava said:


> Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas! A frase toda (e a anterior para que possam compreender o contexto):
> 
> "É a nova emigração, jovens bem preparados que partem para a Europa e para a América. Como os seus avós, como aqueles imigrantes que chegaram à Espanha não há tanto tempo, o objetivo é o mesmo: *procurarem *um futuro melhor".


Eu também usaria o infinitivo não flexionado.


----------



## irisava

Muito obrigada!!


----------



## Lorena993

Bom, a mim me soa estranho "procurarem um futuro melhor" embora não esteja incorreto. Eu usaria o não flexionado.


----------



## Vanda

Tanto faz. Este infinitivo representa uma guerra entre os gramáticos e ainda não chegaram a um consenso sobre o que usar.
Temos várias discussões sobre o uso do infinitivo, como nos links abaixo:
 o  infinitivo pessoal
Emprego do futuro do conjuntivo e infinitivo pessoal
frases com SE-- infinitivo pessoal ou subjuntivo
infinitivo pessoal
infinitivo pessoal - manteres
Infinitivo pessoal presente
infinitivo pessoal x infinitivo simples


----------

